# [EVDL] Tesla Supercharging: 100+kW



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a newswire on that. I will bump up its priority and post it
tonight.

It nice to see some high powered charging for a long range EV. It proves
that it can be done, and it supports Tesla's product line (I am assuming
all Tesla products can use it).

I wonder if any other EV will be able to use it?


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > The Tesla presentation is going on at this moment,
> > They have already installed 6 Supercharger stations in California
> > which means that you can reach almost all of California with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>From the video that was shown, it looked like a dedicated nozzle
that is about as sleek as the J-1772 but not round. I am not too
familiar with the Tesla charging plug, but I expect that it is
a feature of the Tesla (I remember seeing that Super Charging
was only available on the largest pack size of the Model S,
probably the smaller packs cannot absorb the large current
and this also gives an incentive to buy the full 300 mile range pack.

I doubt that Tesla will open up their fast chargers for others,
then the next question is how to communicate to the charger
as it no doubt will need to monitor the battery, I am presuming
that for this feature it uses DC charging by direct connecting
to the pack...

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.info
Skype: cor_van_de_water Tel: +1 408 383 7626


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Bruce EVangel Parmenter
Sent: Monday, September 24, 2012 11:02 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Tesla Supercharging: 100+kW

I have a newswire on that. I will bump up its priority and post it
tonight.

It nice to see some high powered charging for a long range EV. It proves
that it can be done, and it supports Tesla's product line (I am assuming
all Tesla products can use it).

I wonder if any other EV will be able to use it?


{brucedp.150m.com}


-


> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > The Tesla presentation is going on at this moment,
> > They have already installed 6 Supercharger stations in California
> > which means that you can reach almost all of California with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is the piece:

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Tesla-Superchargers-at-highway-rest-stops-c-20min-90kW-100mi-td4658184.html
EVLN: Tesla Superchargers at highway rest stops c:[email protected]=100mi

Tesla plans 100 charging stations across the U.S. by 2015




--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Tesla-Supercharging-100-kW-tp4658179p4658188.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My recollection is that it will work with the 2 larger sized packs on the S - not the smallest (confirmed... see http://www.teslamotors.com/models/options ) MW




> Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> 
> > I have a newswire on that. I will bump up its priority and post it
> > tonight.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bruce,

In the story by Stan Hanel, our Las Vegas EV columnist, there is mention of 
three of the Tesla chargers having been at the Palazzo Hotel and Casino in 
valet parking for over a year. I sent the link to the list about a week ago 
but will include it again in case you missed it.
http://www.lvrj.com/drive/venetian-installs-charging-equipment-169744476.html
It has info on other charging facilities here in Las Vegas and a link to a 
map of their locations. We are making major EV progress in Las Vegas. If 
the CA Tesla drivers want to drive here to vacation at the Palazzo they will 
have charging available, for free.

Gail

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "brucedp5" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, September 25, 2012 1:14 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Tesla Supercharging: 100+kW


> Here is the piece:
>
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Tesla-Superchargers-at-highway-rest-stops-c-20min-90kW-100mi-td4658184.html
> EVLN: Tesla Superchargers at highway rest stops c:[email protected]=100mi
>
> Tesla plans 100 charging stations across the U.S. by 2015
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

